# RatDonalds



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome pics!! So cute!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

OH MY GOSH. SO CUTE. <3 Can I please post some of these in the facebook group I'm in about rats to spread the cuteness? XD


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Please do!! Just credit the stars  That would be Korra Keiko and Kairi


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow! So photogenic  Absolutely adorableee!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Very cute, just make sure they aren't able to ingest it or choke on it. Cuteness to tragedy = bad.


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

That is just too cute! We sell these food-shaped erasers where I work, and I've often thought about picking them up for the ratties.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ha ha ha! That's so cute! Made me smile this morning!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I watched them the only one even trying to nibble was Kai, but I would take them back so fast she didn't get to do anything


----------

